# )))...NUEVAS FOTOS DE CHICLAYO...(((



## Flavio

aqui les pongo algunas fotos de chiclayito... las tome en mi ultimo viaje

pucha la ciudad a mejorado... pero lo q no me gusto es q es un poco desordenada

comienzo de la avenida balta visto desde el paseo de las musas















hotel costa del sol






















luego les pongo mas incluyendo algunas del real plaza...


----------



## El Bajopontino

Excelente aporte, despues de tiempo fotos de otras zonas de Chiclayo, al menos en las que has puesto se ve ordenado y limpio, esperamos el resto.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Excelente aporte, despues de tiempo fotos de otras zonas de Chiclayo, al menos en las que has puesto se ve ordenado y limpio, esperamos el resto.


----------



## Libidito

Buenas fotos, Chiclayo esta que mejora, por otro lado me parece o SSC esta recontra lento??? o es mi compu.


----------



## Pisco_Perú

^^ siiiiiiiii, esta lentisimo SSC........por otro lado, se ve bastante bien la ciudad en las fotos.


----------



## Juan1912

Me gustaron las fotos, da la impresión que es una ciudad limpia y tranquila, eso si hay un edificio que no me cuadra mucho, esa notaria....mmmm no sé... pero de todas formas me gustó chiclayo


----------



## JUANCHO

Las mejores fotos de Chiclayo que he visto hasta la fecha. La ciudad se ve que está progresando aceleradamente.


----------



## Chalaco

Que bien se ve Chiclayo! Que limpiezita y esa parte con el rio/canal esta bien chevere. Que bueno ver fotos asi de Chiclayo, que siga progresando.


----------



## pedro1011

Buen aporte, Flavio. Están bonitas las fotos. ¿No tendrás alguna panorámica, para apreciar cómo es la ciudad en perspectiva?


----------



## incaSC

Se ve muy limpia la ciudad y m gusto mucho ese rio q pasa x ahi bien chvre Chiclayo


----------



## Liquido

Muy buenas fotos Flavio!!! Estuve en Chiclayo - Piura hace algunas semanas me gusto mucho, en lo personal Chiclayo me gusto mas que la ciudad de Piura.


----------



## Pocas Cosas

Gracias Flavio!!!! por las fotos, por mostrar el progreso de mi ciudad, es cierto q está mejorando mucho.  
El problema como tu dices es q es un poco desordenada, mucho comercio ambulatorio en la parte norte de Balta por el Mercado Modelo y el alcalde no hace nada, todavía falta mucho, pero vamos por buen camino. 

GRACIAS!!!!!!!

POCAS


----------



## sebvill

Yo estuve por ahi dos veces en enero, pero de pasada nomas. Una que fui a Mancora y otra a zorritos. En fin las tres han mejorado bastante croe que Trujillo es aun la mas desarrollada, Piura para mi gusto es la más bonita pero creo que Cghiclayo es la que más ha progresado.


----------



## J Block

Muy cheveres las fotos, gracias por compartirlas.


----------



## alibiza_1014

Esta bien Chiclayo, yo estuvé hace como 5 años creo, le noto algo de mejoria.


----------



## Jassan03

estan bonitas las fotos que haz puesto de mi ciudad chiclayo...bueno yo tambien estuve por chiclayo el julio del 2005 por que estuve de vacaciones..y bueno es cierto el SSC..esta *RECONTRA* lento..es cierto.


----------



## Ebesness

Cheveres tus fotos, espero las del Real Plaza.


----------



## Flavio

gracias por sus buenos comentarios... lo malo fue q la mayor parte de aquel dia el cielo estuvo nublado... ta q piña...me hubiera gustado fotografiar al real plaza en un dia soleado :bash: 

ademas no pude tomar muchas fotos en el interior porque esta prohibido sacarle fotos a las estructuras... imaginense un watchman me pidio hasta el numero de dni... chesu


----------



## Libidito

Se ve muy bien el Real plaza.


----------



## Chalaco

Esta bonito el Real Plaza Chiclayo. Me gustaria saber que haran con esa edificacion blanca que dice REAL PLAZA y es algo alta. A mi no me gusta pero si es que sera algo mas bonito en un futuro entonces bacan pues.


----------



## Jose Perez

Creo que podemos hacer una comparacion de fotos del norte.Claro sin peliar solo para ver.......


----------



## cibert




----------



## cibert




----------



## Jose Antonio

bueno, yo soy nuevo en este foro, soy de Arequipa, y me parece muy bueno que en el norte existan 3 ciudades que se esten peliando el liderato en modernismo, aqui en el sur, Arequipa se la lleva facil en ese aspecto, y creo que es la segunda ciudad mas desarrollada del Peru sin discucion, pero despues no hay nada mas, el segundo en el sur seria Cuzco a una gran distancia con respecto a Arequipa. por eso me parece interesante que en el norte existan tantas ciudades peliando ese puesto.

Saludos a todos, y espero que el norte siga en ese buen camino










Pd. hace unos años fui a trujillo, pero no tengo claros recuerdos, si alguien conoce trujillo y cuzco, seria interesante que haga una comparacion en modernismo, para tener una comparacion con una ciudad del norte con la segunda del sur.


----------



## cibert

Skypiura said:


> Cibert en stos días posteare fotos actuales de Piura y espero q tu de igual modo hagas lo mismo con chiclayo para q los demas foristas comparen las ciudades, estamos!!!


 me gustaria que tomes de la avenida grau de piura es fascinante, para que se maravillen los trujillanos jeje


----------



## cibert

me parece que arequipa es mas facil construcciones altas como lima que su suelo es mas duro hay piedra, en las ciudades norteñas es un poco mas dificil por que el suelo es agricola, en chiclayo cabas un hueco de 1 metro y sale agua, el suelo es blando y los Cimientos para construccion son mas profundos y por ende mas caros. los cimientos en chiclayo para un edificio de 5 pisos por ejemplo es como uno de 11 pisos en lima

por ejemplo en los terrenos del monumental estadio de la U en lima es un suelo duro y resistente unos de los mas duros de lima por lo tanto ese estadio es mas economico construirlo ahi en lima que si construyeramos en trujillo o en chiclayo,


----------



## perupd

cibert...para que pones fotos de un desfile...esto no es un foro de sociales.


----------



## perupd

cibert said:


> me parece que arequipa es mas facil construcciones altas como lima que su suelo es mas duro hay piedra, en las ciudades norteñas es un poco mas dificil por que el suelo es agricola, en chiclayo cabas un hueco de 1 metro y sale agua, el suelo es blando y los Cimientos para construccion son mas profundos y por ende mas caros. los cimientos en chiclayo para un edificio de 5 pisos por ejemplo es como uno de 11 pisos en lima
> 
> por ejemplo en los terrenos del monumental estadio de la U en lima es un suelo duro y resistente unos de los mas duros de lima por lo tanto ese estadio es mas economico construirlo ahi en lima que si construyeramos en trujillo o en chiclayo,


Pero se reducen costos con el sistema de placas de concreto y techos de tecnopor que son igual de resistentes que el ladrillo...Sky es experto en el tema...el nos puede dar una buena explicación.


----------



## cibert

bueno


----------



## rafo18

Jose Antonio said:


> bueno, yo soy nuevo en este foro, soy de Arequipa, y me parece muy bueno que en el norte existan 3 ciudades que se esten peliando el liderato en modernismo, aqui en el sur, Arequipa se la lleva facil en ese aspecto, y creo que es la segunda ciudad mas desarrollada del Peru sin discucion, pero despues no hay nada mas, el segundo en el sur seria Cuzco a una gran distancia con respecto a Arequipa. por eso me parece interesante que en el norte existan tantas ciudades peliando ese puesto.
> 
> Saludos a todos, y espero que el norte siga en ese buen camino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pd. hace unos años fui a trujillo, pero no tengo claros recuerdos, si alguien conoce trujillo y cuzco, seria interesante que haga una comparacion en modernismo, para tener una comparacion con una ciudad del norte con la segunda del sur.


 :cheer: Bienvenido Tocayo :cheer: yo tb soy arequipeño, espero que seas un foristas "activo y participativo" contigo ya somos 2 arequipeños en el foro que bueno que te hallas registrado, porque ya me sentia muy "solito" rodeado de tanto truillano y limeño :drool: espero que colabores con algunas fotos de AQP.kay: kay:


----------



## elmiocid

perupd said:


> cibert...para que pones fotos de un desfile...esto no es un foro de sociales.


 si yo tambien lo iba a preguntar eso, él tambien ha estado posteando varias fotos que no tenian sentido ponerlo en otro foro y parece que aca quiere hacer lo mismo.
:runaway:


----------



## elmiocid

cibert said:


> me gustaria que tomes de la avenida grau de piura es fascinante, para que se maravillen los trujillanos jeje


mira yo conozco la av. grau y no me parecio nada fascinante.
:bash:


----------



## perupd

elmiocid said:


> si yo tambien lo iba a preguntar eso, él tambien ha estado posteando varias fotos que no tenian sentido ponerlo en otro foro y parece que aca quiere hacer lo mismo.
> :runaway:


Así es, por último...esa última foto que postéo no sé que nos quiere decir...a mi no me gusta eso de hacer edificios actuales cerca de lugares históricos...como nos muestra en la foto.


----------



## cibert




----------



## *ClauDia*

cibert said:


>


se ve caotica esta foto


----------



## cibert




----------



## cibert

SI QUEREMOS VER LUGARES HISTORICOS VAMOS A LAMBAYEQUE COLONIAL









































ESTE ES EL BALCON COLONIAL MAS LARGO DE SUDAMERICA
























LAMBAYEQUE ES COMO SI FUESE CHICLAYO ESTA CERQUITA NOMAS


----------



## skyperu34

lambayeque es predominantemente republicano, no colonial, asi se ve en las fotos y asi se constata IN SITU. Sin embargo me parece conserva mejor su centro historico y es un lugar mas tranquilo vistoso y agradable....y no es como si fuese chicalyo, solo esta cerca, pero es una ciudad muy aparte (cada una capital de su respectiva provincia)


----------



## cibert

LAMBAYEQUE REPUBLICANO???
QUE ME DICES DEL BALCON COLONIAL MAS LARGO DE SUDAMERICA?
LIMA ES TAMBIEN ES COLONIAL SIN EMBARGO LA ARQUITECTURA ES DIFERENTE A LA DE TRUJILLO, COMO LAMBAYEQUE DE AMBAS.
LAMBAYEQUE ES ANTIGUO EH POR ESA CIUDAD PASO PIZARRO PARA IR A CAJAMARCA LUEGO DE ESTAR EN PIURA.
DIGO CERQUITA POR QUE CHICLAYO SE EXPANDE HACIA LAMBAYEQUE Y NO LAMBAYEQUE A CHICLAYO, EL HINTERLAND DE CHICLAYO NO SOLO ES A LAMBAYEQUE SINO A PEQUEñOS POBLADOS MENORES A MENOS DE 12 KM AL REDEDOR, Y ES COMO UNA CIUDAD CERCA POR QUE TODO ESE PUEBLO LLEGA A CHICLAYO A COMPRAR POR QUE ES MAS BARATO IR A COMPRAR CARNE VERDURAS OSEA VIVERES QUE EN LAMBAYEQUE , HABLANDO VERDADES LES CUESTA SOLO 0.60 CENTIMOS MAS BARATO COMO SE VAN EN COMBIS, QUE EN CHICLAYO POR QUE UN PASAJE EN TAXI EN CHICLAYO ESTA A 3 SOLES, Y COMBIS CREO QUE 0.70 CENTIMOS OSEA MAS CARO SALE


----------



## cibert

CHICLAYO NO TIENE CENTRO HISTORICO ESTAS EQUIVOCADO


----------



## Jassan03

perupd said:


> Así es, por último...esa última foto que postéo no sé que nos quiere decir...a mi no me gusta eso de hacer edificios actuales cerca de lugares históricos...como nos muestra en la foto.


CHICLAYO NO TIENE CENTRO HISTORICO NI COLONIAL 
lo unico sera su iglesia y una que otra cosa..no es tanto como Trujillo..

*Historia* 
Durante la época colonial (siglo XVI), Chiclayo fue una simple villa de indios y mestizos en el camino que unía Lambayeque con Zaña, siendo bautizada como Santa María de los Valles de Chiclayo. Por esa razón, la ciudad carece de construcciones coloniales, sin embargo hoy es una ciudad en pleno proceso de desarrollo. La ciudad se encuentra en el centro de una rica zona arqueológica preincaica en donde se desarrollaron la cultura Mochica y la cultura Lambayeque.


----------



## skyperu34

cibert said:


> LAMBAYEQUE REPUBLICANO???
> QUE ME DICES DEL BALCON COLONIAL MAS LARGO DE SUDAMERICA?
> LIMA ES TAMBIEN ES COLONIAL SIN EMBARGO LA ARQUITECTURA ES DIFERENTE A LA DE TRUJILLO, COMO LAMBAYEQUE DE AMBAS.
> LAMBAYEQUE ES ANTIGUO EH POR ESA CIUDAD PASO PIZARRO PARA IR A CAJAMARCA LUEGO DE ESTAR EN PIURA.
> DIGO CERQUITA POR QUE CHICLAYO SE EXPANDE HACIA LAMBAYEQUE Y NO LAMBAYEQUE A CHICLAYO, EL HINTERLAND DE CHICLAYO NO SOLO ES A LAMBAYEQUE SINO A PEQUEñOS POBLADOS MENORES A MENOS DE 12 KM AL REDEDOR, Y ES COMO UNA CIUDAD CERCA POR QUE TODO ESE PUEBLO LLEGA A CHICLAYO A COMPRAR POR QUE ES MAS BARATO IR A COMPRAR CARNE VERDURAS OSEA VIVERES QUE EN LAMBAYEQUE , HABLANDO VERDADES LES CUESTA SOLO 0.60 CENTIMOS MAS BARATO COMO SE VAN EN COMBIS, QUE EN CHICLAYO POR QUE UN PASAJE EN TAXI EN CHICLAYO ESTA A 3 SOLES, Y COMBIS CREO QUE 0.70 CENTIMOS OSEA MAS CARO SALE



estimado amigo, hay que informarse mas sobre estos temas........en ningun momento dije ¨¨centro historico de chiclayo¨¨, nose de donde sacaste eso, hay que leer detenidamente.

al grano, te exhorto a conocer mas sobre balcones.......

Los balcones de cajon corrido son exclusivamente republicanos, de mediados del siglo 19 y se caracterizaron por ser mas que lugares para mirar, como salidas de emergencia dadas las condiciones de la edificacion (madera fragil en caso de incendios).....

Los balcones republicanos se caracterizan por ser abiertos (los hubieron de muchos tipos segun pasaba el tiempo como parte de su evolucion), clara muestra del despojo del yugo espanhol que caracterizaba a los balcones por tener celosias para que las damas o tapadas de entonces observen y no sean observadas........ademas, que el balcon colonial era mas que todo ornamental........ En fin paseando por lambayeque, se respira y aprecia un hermoso y apacible entorno de herencia republicana en todo sentido....

bueno trate de ser lo mas breve posible.........pero de todos modos te invito a leer y culturizarte mas antes de emitir juicios errados........

saludos


----------



## cibert

skyperu34 said:


> estimado amigo, hay que informarse mas sobre estos temas........en ningun momento dije ¨¨centro historico de chiclayo¨¨, nose de donde sacaste eso, hay que leer detenidamente.
> 
> al grano, te exhorto a conocer mas sobre balcones.......
> 
> Los balcones de cajon corrido son exclusivamente republicanos, de mediados del siglo 19 y se caracterizaron por ser mas que lugares para mirar, como salidas de emergencia dadas las condiciones de la edificacion (madera fragil en caso de incendios).....
> 
> Los balcones republicanos se caracterizan por ser abiertos (los hubieron de muchos tipos segun pasaba el tiempo como parte de su evolucion), clara muestra del despojo del yugo espanhol que caracterizaba a los balcones por tener celosias para que las damas o tapadas de entonces observen y no sean observadas........ademas, que el balcon colonial era mas que todo ornamental........ En fin paseando por lambayeque, se respira y aprecia un hermoso y apacible entorno de herencia republicana en todo sentido....
> 
> bueno trate de ser lo mas breve posible.........pero de todos modos te invito a leer y culturizarte mas antes de emitir juicios errados........
> 
> saludos


lo mismo digo hay que informarse un poco


----------



## Muchik

El liderazgo en el norte peruano está claro que lo tiene Trujillo, aún con el creciente desarrollo de nuetros vecinos de Chiclayo y Piura, y no sólo por el número de habitantes sino también por su trascendencia histórica y su desarrollo urbanístico.


----------



## skyperu34

cibert said:


> lo mismo digo hay que informarse un poco


interesante , averigue por mi cuenta, y efectivamente corresponde a la colonia, por lo que me rectifico, y gracias por el dato....


----------



## Pocas Cosas

Muchik said:


> El liderazgo en el norte peruano está claro que lo tiene Trujillo, aún con el creciente desarrollo de nuetros vecinos de Chiclayo y Piura, y no sólo por el número de habitantes sino también por su trascendencia histórica y su desarrollo urbanístico.


A q se debe tu comentario, eso todo el Perú lo sabe, a caso quieres crear conflicto sacando pica. Ojalá q no. 

Saludos fraternales


----------



## perupd

Pocas Cosas said:


> A q se debe tu comentario, eso todo el Perú lo sabe, a caso quieres crear conflicto sacando pica. Ojalá q no.
> 
> Saludos fraternales


NO!. Muchik no está sacando pica a nadie...creo que está respondiendo a los comentarios de otro forista chiclayano.


----------



## Muchik

Si todo el mundo sabe eso, entonces no tiene sentido "sacar pica" con mi comentario, de ninguna manera malintencionado.


----------



## Pocas Cosas

Muchik said:


> Si todo el mundo sabe eso, entonces no tiene sentido "sacar pica" con mi comentario, de ninguna manera malintencionado.


Creo q sería en vano intercambiar ideas contigo, si siempre sacas el sentido opuesto a lo q digo.


----------



## Libidito

Vamos chicos calmense un poco, como k con la descentralizacion del foro, k es muy bueno ya hay mas personas de provincias y esto se pone mas interesante pues se conoce mas de cada ciudad gracias a sus foristas.


----------



## Muchik

No es cuesstion de ser intolerante a las opiniones discordantes. Yo acepto cualquier critica o comantario contrario al mio, pero defendiendo mi posicion.


----------



## Muchik

Lo admirable de Chiclayo es que la ciudad ha experimentado cambios notorios en poco tiempo, con mas obras y menos politica, como sucede en Trujillo. Debo destacar su deliciosa comida y que junto a Piura tienen la mejor comida del Peru.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Que tal discusión, en fin, lo único en que creo todos coincidiremos es que la tres grandes del Norte están que se desarrollan muy bien.


----------



## Liquido

Imploro mas imparcialidad para opinar, supongo que en cierto grado esta bien porque es su ciudad, pero x que siempre tienen que mencionar a trujillo cuando se habla de chiclayo o piura, en fin sigo pensando que las 3 tienen desarrollo casi igual y la unica que sobresale algo en provincias es Arequipa que tambien le falta bastante.


----------



## *ClauDia*

LiquidDreams15 said:


> Imploro mas imparcialidad para opinar, supongo que en cierto grado esta bien porque es su ciudad, *pero x que siempre tienen que mencionar a trujillo cuando se habla de chiclayo o piura,* en fin sigo pensando que las 3 tienen desarrollo casi igual y la unica que sobresale algo en provincias es Arequipa que tambien le falta bastante.



exacto :bash:


----------



## Libidito

M eparecen o han borrado post... en este thread.....


----------



## Pocas Cosas

LiquidDreams15 said:


> Imploro mas imparcialidad para opinar, supongo que en cierto grado esta bien porque es su ciudad, *pero x que siempre tienen que mencionar a trujillo cuando se habla de chiclayo o piura*, en fin sigo pensando que las 3 tienen desarrollo casi igual y la unica que sobresale algo en provincias es Arequipa que tambien le falta bastante.


Opino lo mismo q tú


----------



## cibert

trujillo esta mas ordenado mas limpio que chiclayo es la verdad no lo niego.
por eso se ve como una apariencia tranquila no hay mucho bullicio no hay desorden caos del trafico desordenado como lo tiene chiclayo, por que a decir verdades chiclayo es mucho mas movido que trujillo. en ese aspecto se ve mas ciudad chiclayo, es diferente tambien, mas población de compra. no me refiero a la cantidad de gente de la ciudad de chiclayo sola sino que los pueblos llegan a comercializar a chiclayo y de dia aumenta la población chiclayana por eso es desordenado mas stress mas bullicio, mas aglomeracion de gente. en ese aspecto me refiero. por que chiclayo de dia aumenta su población de lo que realmente tiene. por el área metropolitana con los pueblos cercanos. es decir el hinterland de chiclayo osea la influencia urbana de chiclayo es lambayeque, ferreñafe-pueblo nuevo, picci pomalca. tumán, patapo, playa pimentel, san josé, reque, chosica del norte, monsefú,etc. 
(como ejemplo lambayeque 10 km a chiclayo, la playa pimentel al palacio regional en chiclayo distrito son como 12 km pero al colegio san agustin creo que lleva 4 km que es la ciudad de chiclayo pero en el distrito de pimentel *ojo no confundir el distrito de pimentel con la playa, a reque creo que son 5 km a monsefu 7 km a san jose 10 km a picci 6 km a ferreñafe 18 km a pomalca 3 km a tuman 9 km a patapo 12.5 km etc.)
todos esos pueblos llegan a chiclayo a comprar por ende la ciudad aumenta mas en población de lo que realmente tiene. por ende parece una ciudad mas movida, en el tema de aglomeración urbana, en realidad el hinterland de chiclayo supera en población como influencia urbana supera ampliamente a trujillo aunque a ellos les cueste creerlo.
la ciudad de chiclayo su area de influencia es a los limites de las tres provincias, que alrededor cercanas a chiclayo obtiene el 90 % del departamento es decir 25 KM a la redonda de chiclayo
chiclayo como ciudad es el 45% de la poblacion departamental en 1993 de lambayeque y el hinterland de chiclayo osea la metropolis en si es el 90% de toda la poblacion del departamento de Lambayeque en 1993, chiclayo tiene casi el doble de población de dia que lo que realmente tiene la ciudad. cabe indicar que el hinterland de chiclayo es de los pueblos cercanos a la ciudad.

Mensionando que metropolis no es a respecto a ciudad en si, sino a su eje interconectado como lo tienen las grandes ciudades mexicanas, como algunas ciudades de korea tambien y algunas americanas, que no estan pegadas sino unidas por un comercio o por una influencia urbana como lo tiene chiclayo con esos pequeños nucleos urbanos que se adehiran a la ciudad poco a poco conforme vaya a pasar el tiempo.


En cuanto al tema urbanistico creo que trujillo esta poco mejor que chiclayo y piura.en ese orden, pero piura esta mejor planificada en su zona centro que chiclayo y trujillo hay que reconocer por que chiclayo tiene pistas angostas debido a que chiclayo de villa paso a ser ciudad hay que entender eso. y trujillo conserva lo colonial, piura tiene edificios mas edificios pero eso tampoco significa desarrollo . en ese aspecto Piura nos saca el ancho.


He oidoo por ahi que le estan pidiendo a toledo para el terminal terrestre de trujillo en cambi nosotros nos costará tener el terminal terrestre mas grande del peru, en cuanto a la ciudad en si no nos superan por margen largo nos llevan 5 años de adelanto poblacional como trujillo le lleva a arequipa 6 años de adelanto poblacional. si te refieres a trascendencia historica: entonces cajamarca es mucho mas importante que trujillo como cusco 
En relacion al turismo es mucho mas importante trujillo como ciudad por lo colonial y chan chan que muestra que trujillo existia desde antes de los españoles. por que chiclayo no tiene nada de turistico en ese aspecto si es mas importante y mejor.
(pero ojo en cuanto a departamento de lambayeque tenemos 90 centros arqueologicos entre huacas y petroglifos de varias culturas antes de los incas que nunca son explotadas, como el cerro el agulia en oyotun que hay figuras como de nazca un aguila o condor dibujado en el cerro asi de hombres extraños asi que no tenemos que viajar hasta nazca para ver figuras desde el aire nostros las miramos desde el suelo a los cerros.
que hablar de batan grande del cerro chaparrí o el mulato, a tucume etc, asi como sipan cuantos habran que los huaqueros extraen, ese patrimonio no es solo a lambayeque sino a la libertad piura tenemos grandes riquezas arqueologicas que puedan competir con el cusco)


ningun chiclayano no se come ese cuento de que trujillo supere a chiclayo, ni un trujillano tambien no se come ese cuento de que otra ciudad del norte lo supere, es competencia sana. en nuestro himno decimos:
Es chiclayo el piloto del norte y el futuro de nuestro pais.... y lo repetimos varias veces en nuestro himno. pero el que lo creo fue para que los niños cuando crescan lleven una idea en el subconciene de progreso.
como ustedes siempre han crecido con la idea de que trujillo es la capital del norte, posiblemente tengan la razón ,por eso un trujillano cuando llega a chiclayo no le gusta esta acostumbrado a ver cosas diferente y un chiclayano que llega a trujillo tampoco le gusta no estan acostumbrados a lo mismo, un chiclayano esta acostumbrado a ver movimiento. aparte el chiclayano es mas jaranero.
pero si en cuanto a el desarrollo urbanistico puede que trujillo supere a chiclayo , a chiclayo le falta ensanchar pistas sobretodo del centro. y trujillo al parecer tiene mas urbanizaciones por que es mas grande y el centro no es toda la ciudad hay que entender como crecio chiclayo, de villa a ciudad. chiclayo no es el centro , el desarrollo urbano de chiclayo es hacia playa pimentel de ahi creo que puede superarse poco a poco
en realidad los chiclayanos consideramos como ciudad es tres distritos leonardo ortiz , la victoria y chiclayo, asi como la inei, pero en si la ciudad es los tres distritos antes mensionados y parte del distrito de reque y de pomalca asi como parte del distrito de picci y parte del distrito de pimentel, por eso cuando sumamos tres distritos no es en si toda la ciudad en general


----------



## perupd

^^
jajajajaj que tal floro te mandaste! Bueno, yo discutiría varios puntos, pero otro día que tenga tiempo y ganas de escribir...


----------



## skyperu34

es primera vez que leo un pensamiento de un chiclayano.......
................................tambien muy ensimismado


----------



## fayo

muy dificil de comparar a estas ciudades:
trujillo es mas ordenada, mas planificada, mas poblada, mas tranquila, mas peso historico, politico y cultural.

chiclayo es mas dinamico, mayor crecimiento economico y comercial, mejor zona geografica para su desarrollo urbano y aparentemente con mayor ambicion urbanistica.

desde q yo tuve una conciencia citadina y desde q conoci a ambas ciudades hace mas de 20 años: trujillo era mas adelantada y desarrollada q chiclayo,,,,,,pero el crecimiento fue desigual, por q actualmente estan tecnicamente empatados......y quiza en unos años mas tendremos a chiclyo delante de trujillo no solo en el aspecto comercial, economico, turistico, o poblacional sino en el aspecto moderno...con torres en ejecucion, vias rapidas y una completa arbolizacion y pavimentacion de sus calles, etc.


que opinan ustedes.......


----------



## miguel16

cibert said:


> En cuanto para el aporte de divisas al pais: no como departamento sino como ciudad , chiclayo supera ampliamente a arequipa solo es superada por lima por que es mucho mas grande y el capital osea el dinero es mucho mayor.
> ningun chiclayano nos comemos ese cuento de que trujillo este por ensima de nosotros, en nuestro himno decimos:
> Es chiclayo el piloto del norte y el futuro de nuestro pais.... y lo repetimos varias veces en nuestro himno.


bueno si hablas del pbi... trujillo es la tercera ciudad en aportar mas despues de lima(1) y arequipa (2) asi que no se de donde sacaste tu eso

y lo del himno :weirdo: yo creo que cada himno saca la cara por su ciudad, lo que no significa q por eso se la mejor :bash: 

si, chiclayo esta creciendo.... y si trujillo no se pone las pilas derrepente lo pase.... pero hasta ahora trujillo esta adelante hasta fue la ciudad donde aumento mas el trabajo en estos primeros meses del año.....asi que....


----------



## miguel16

fayo said:


> muy dificil de comparar a estas ciudades:
> trujillo es mas ordenada, mas planificada, mas poblada, mas tranquila, mas peso historico, politico y cultural.
> 
> chiclayo es mas dinamico, mayor crecimiento economico y comercial, mejor zona geografica para su desarrollo urbano y aparentemente con mayor ambicion urbanistica.
> 
> desde q yo tuve una conciencia citadina y desde q conoci a ambas ciudades hace mas de 20 años: trujillo era mas adelantada y desarrollada q chiclayo,,,,,,pero el crecimiento fue desigual, por q actualmente estan tecnicamente empatados......y quiza en unos años mas tendremos a chiclyo delante de trujillo no solo en el aspecto comercial, economico, turistico, o poblacional sino en el aspecto moderno...con torres en ejecucion, vias rapidas y una completa arbolizacion y pavimentacion de sus calles, etc.
> 
> 
> que opinan ustedes.......


en vias rapidas... trujillo esta mas adelantado y hay bastantes proyectos... lo de torres te refieres a altura de construcciones? pues tamb trujillo esta mas adelantado y seguira,en chiclayo el edificio mas alto es de 6 pisos y no hay proyectos para uno de mas, mientras q aca este año nada mas se haran varios de mas de 10 (13,12 y uno d 10), arbolizacion de hecho q no le puede ganar... trujillo es una de las ciudades con mas parques.. derrepente no son grandes ni turisticos como los de lima.. pero caminas dos cuadras y encuentras un parque.. a diferencia de chiclayo...

pero opino lo mismo que tu que si trujillo no se pone las pilas chiclayo la podria pasar....


----------



## cibert

respondo el pbi del departamento de la libertad es superior a lambayeque, mas poblada es mas grande como departamento. pero en ciudad gana chiclayo supera amplamente a trujillo. tanto por que no solo los chiclayanos compran sino es eje mecanico dinámico comercial, osea en comercio y en el herario nacional que no se enojen los trujillanos. ciudad es diferente a departamento.
lambayeque no tiene industria solo vive del comercio de chiclayo.
comparen cuanto sacan a nivel departamental con todas sus industrias fabricas no nos ganan por mucho a nivel departamental, son mejores mas grandes eso si, piura a nivel departamental saca mas que la libertad, la fuente de riqueza de lambayeque es chiclayo.


----------



## cibert

el hotel chiclayo tiene 7 pisos 
pero el edificio no se mide por pisos sino por metros altura


los edificios trujillanos son angostos y los chiclayanos mas anchos. osea en area de metros en el suelo.
el del centro del banco financiero del centro de la ciudad es angosto no es ancho tiene 7 pisos .



un edificio tambien es la catedral de chiclayo supera en altura a cualquier edificio trujillano actualmente. y la iglesia que queda en av. luis gonzales tambien es alta.
Me alegra que trujillo tenga en mente constrir edificios de 9. 10 11, 12 y 13 Pisos. 
Es obvio que trujillo como ciudad es mas importante que chiclayo por la gente que vive ahi, pero chiclayo tiene una poblacion considerable, es mas el area de influencia es superior hay un estudio hecho por la universiodad catolica de lima en 1998 proyectada al 2000 http://www.pucp.edu.pe/publicaciones/rev_aca/espacioydesarrollo/?art02.htm

vias rapidas? jajaja esto es una verdadera via rapida, dudo mucho que en 50 años peru se construya algo asi.











ya pues en el peru no existe un verdadero skyline ni lima tiene un edificio que supere los 28 pisos esto es un edificio:
recuerden que un edificio no se mide por pisos sino por altura.














no hay una ciudad grande en el perú aparte de Lima todos somos pequeños!!!

el proyecto chiclayo 2020. es el termino de un chiclayo digno es a esos años. que viene siendo ejecutado desde los noventa poco a poco chiclayo esta planificado para reunificarse con sus pequeños nucleos urbanos que lo complementan.


si hablo de los himnos me referia que desde niños los chiclayanos explicaba el por que tenemos la idea inculcada subconcientemente de progreso: que chiclayo es y sera el piloto del norte, por eso explicaba que el chiclayano tiene la idea de progreso, pero es obvio que debido a los foraneos que vienen dia a dia a chiclayo para comercializar osea de los pueblos dejan una suciedad. chiclayo es el eje , el centro. 
es una idea inculcada de progreso nada mas no es un problema eso. y bueno creo que eso es bueno que les inculquen desde niños. 

asi como ustedes siempre tienen esa idea desde niños que trujillo es la ciudad principal del norte.desde los colegios. eso es bueno por que cuando crescan los niños haran que las ciudades progresen y por ende el peru se vera mas bonito, y un lugar agradable para vivir.
es bueno este link que es de proyectos en chiclayo como el terminal maritimo que es muy importante para la region Lambayeque.
http://acdel.pe.tripod.com/acdel/id14.html


----------



## Jassan03

cibert said:


> trujillo esta mas ordenado mas limpio que chiclayo es la verdad no lo niego.
> He oidoo por ahi que le estan pidiendo a toledo para el terminal terrestre de trujillo en cambi nosotros nos costará tener el terminal terrestre mas grande del peru, en cuanto a la ciudad en si no nos superan por margen largo nos llevan 5 años de adelanto poblacional como trujillo le lleva a arequipa 6 años de adelanto poblacional. si te refieres a trascendencia historica: entonces cajamarca es mucho mas importante que trujillo como cusco tambien piura en ese aspecto.
> 
> (pero ojo en cuanto a departamento de lambayeque tenemos 90 centros arqueologicos entre huacas y petroglifos de varias culturas antes de los incas que nunca son explotadas, _*como el cerro el agulia en oyotun que hay figuras como de nazca un aguila o condor dibujado en el cerro asi de hombres extraños asi que no tenemos que viajar hasta nazca para ver figuras desde el aire nostros las miramos desde el suelo a los cerros.*_
> que hablar de batan grande del cerro chaparrí o el mulato, a tucume etc, asi como sipan cuantos habran que los huaqueros extraen, ese patrimonio no es solo a lambayeque sino a la libertad piura tenemos grandes riquezas arqueologicas que puedan competir con el cusco)


Oye cibert yo soy de Oyotun, del distrito de Oyotun ahi vivia cuando vivi en Peru...tu de que parte de chiclayo eres ??? del mismo Chiclayo me parece....
y ya bueno dejense de tant discutidera...Please !!


----------



## Libidito

cibert said:


> ya pues en el peru no existe un verdadero skyline ni lima tiene un edificio que supere los 28 pisos esto es un edificio:


Disculpa pero debes de informarte mejor, en Lima si hay un edificio de mas de 28 pisos y es el CENTRO CIVIcO de mas de 30 pisos.


----------



## elmiocid

fayo said:


> muy dificil de comparar a estas ciudades:
> trujillo es mas ordenada, mas planificada, mas poblada, mas tranquila, mas peso historico, politico y cultural.
> 
> chiclayo es mas dinamico, mayor crecimiento economico y comercial, mejor zona geografica para su desarrollo urbano y aparentemente con mayor ambicion urbanistica.
> 
> desde q yo tuve una conciencia citadina y desde q conoci a ambas ciudades hace mas de 20 años: trujillo era mas adelantada y desarrollada q chiclayo,,,,,,pero el crecimiento fue desigual, por q actualmente estan tecnicamente empatados......y quiza en unos años mas tendremos a chiclyo delante de trujillo no solo en el aspecto comercial, economico, turistico, o poblacional sino en el aspecto moderno...con torres en ejecucion, vias rapidas y una completa arbolizacion y pavimentacion de sus calles, etc.
> 
> que opinan ustedes.......


sera de aqui a unos 100 años :bash:


----------



## skyperu34

el centro civico tiene 34 pisos, es el unico que supera los 28.....

Yo tambien califico altura de edificios segun metros y no pisos.....me resulta mejor comparar desde ese punto

Lima si conforma skylines en algunos distritos........

Una via rapida puede definirse de acuerdo a su contexto, mientras sea realmente una via RAPIDA EN DESCONGESTIONAR.....


----------



## elmiocid

creo que chiclayo se convertira con el tiempo en una ciudad que concentrara mas del 80 % de su poblacion algo parecido como sucede con arequipa actualmente.
eso es lo que esta tratando de decir cibert.


----------



## elmiocid

tambien por ahi lei un comentario que se le pide al presidente toledo que construya nuestro terminal 
eso es falso lo que se le pide es que se realize el traspaso del terreno donde funcionaba modasa a la municipalidad de trujillo para poder empezar su construccion eso es lo unico que se le pide al presidente nada mas.


----------



## Pocas Cosas

Jassan03 said:


> Oye cibert yo soy de Oyotun, del distrito de Oyotun ahi vivia cuando vivi en Peru...tu de que parte de chiclayo eres ??? del mismo Chiclayo me parece....
> y ya bueno dejense de tant discutidera...Please !!


Chévere q seas de Chiclayo.

Y si, ya déjense de comparar ciudades q de eso no se trata el thread.


----------



## cibert

elmiocid said:


> tambien por ahi lei un comentario que se le pide al presidente toledo que construya nuestro terminal
> eso es falso lo que se le pide es que se realize el traspaso del terreno donde funcionaba modasa a la municipalidad de trujillo para poder empezar su construccion eso es lo unico que se le pide al presidente nada mas.


eso lo lei en otro foro amigo de un trujillano y gracias por la aclaración


----------



## cibert

libidito said:


> Disculpa pero debes de informarte mejor, en Lima si hay un edificio de mas de 28 pisos y es el CENTRO CIVIcO de mas de 30 pisos.


gracias por el dato. pero a nivel latinoamericano estamos regular. ganamos a los paises de centroamerica Mexico si nos gana es un pais mas grande mas poblado, la prmera economia de latinoamerica, nos gana ecuador en altura pero no en cantidad como lima, por que guayaquil y quito con respecto a Lima son pequeñas, colombia nos saca el ancho sobretodo en medellin y cali bueno bogota se parece a lima estan ahi. brasil sao paulo es muy alto, los venecos tambien estan por ahi con lima . argentina nos gana chile tiene menos edificios que lima pero algunas son mas altas hasta bolivia tiene grandes edificios pero no cantidad, le ganamos a paraguay y estamos con uruguay,pero a nivel de primer mundo nos falta bastante.


----------



## cibert

Jassan03 said:


> Oye cibert yo soy de Oyotun, del distrito de Oyotun ahi vivia cuando vivi en Peru...tu de que parte de chiclayo eres ??? del mismo Chiclayo me parece....
> y ya bueno dejense de tant discutidera...Please !!


si soy de chiclayo vivo en la urb Satélite y tambien en japón, mi cordial saludo y deseo que estes trabajando triunfando por alla, un saludo a la distancia, conosco casi todos los distritos de lambayeque por paseos con mis amigos de la U. 
bueno un gusto amigo. un abrazo.


----------



## miguel16

elmiocid said:


> tambien por ahi lei un comentario que se le pide al presidente toledo que construya nuestro terminal
> eso es falso lo que se le pide es que se realize el traspaso del terreno donde funcionaba modasa a la municipalidad de trujillo para poder empezar su construccion eso es lo unico que se le pide al presidente nada mas.


y money para un nuevo colegio.. en el diario correo dicen q toledo cambio la fecha del a reunion descentralizada porque murgia le iba a pedir todo esto ........


----------



## skyperu34

cibert said:


> gracias por el dato. pero a nivel latinoamericano estamos regular. ganamos a los paises de centroamerica Mexico si nos gana es un pais mas grande mas poblado, la prmera economia de latinoamerica, nos gana ecuador en altura pero no en cantidad como lima, por que guayaquil y quito con respecto a Lima son pequeñas, colombia nos saca el ancho sobretodo en medellin y cali bueno bogota se parece a lima estan ahi. brasil sao paulo es muy alto, los venecos tambien estan por ahi con lima . argentina nos gana chile tiene menos edificios que lima pero algunas son mas altas hasta bolivia tiene grandes edificios pero no cantidad, le ganamos a paraguay y estamos con uruguay,pero a nivel de primer mundo nos falta bastante.



bueno eso si, a nivel L.A. nos revuelcan con edificios de mayor altura como panama pronto y zonas de edificios muy densas como sao paulo........


----------



## Jose Perez

pero porque tanta comparacion??Tienen que ponerse a pensar,nosotros tenemos harto territorio,somos un pais grande,el tercero de sudamerica,y hay paises mas chicos que nos superan en poblacion.Ecuador no es ni un cuarto de Peru y tiene la mitad de nuestra poblacion.Osea esta bien los edificios pero edificios se hacen cuando no hay espacio.Ademas Colombia nos supera en desarrollo,pero claro tiene mas del doble de nuestra poblacion y es un pais mas chico.


----------



## elmiocid

miguel16 said:


> y money para un nuevo colegio.. en el diario correo dicen q toledo cambio la fecha del a reunion descentralizada porque murgia le iba a pedir todo esto ........


si para la institucion educativa pedro m. ureña murgia le pide 2 millones de soles para su construccion al presidente.


----------



## Muchik

Sólo para que no quede ninguna duda acerca de la historia de Trujillo y su trascendencia... Fue fundada en 1534 por Almagro y declarada ciudad por el Rey de España Carlos V. Durante el virreynato, llegó a ser el centro de la Intendencia de Trujillo, capital administrativa de la zona norte, con la tercera parte de la poblacion y territorio, abarcando toda la costa norte peruana. Fue la primera ciudad del país que proclamó su independencia (1820). Llegó a ser Capital del Perú durante los primeros años de su independencia con el General Riva Agüero. Asimismo, en Trujilllo se creó la Primera Corte Superior de Justicia de Perú y la primera universidad republicana (UNT). Está demás recordar que en nuestra región se desarrolló la cultura pre-inca Mochica, y Chan Chan fue el centro del Reino Chimú... etc... Discrepo también con algunos puntos de vista mencionados por ahí.


----------



## alibiza_1014

Que buenas noches Chiclayanas..... aparte que son gente caliente y buena onda...Arriba Chiclayo!!!


----------



## cibert

*INAURACION DEL LOCAL DE CABLE EXPRESS EN REAL PLAZA.*


----------



## cibert

*ME PARECE QUE LAS NOCHES CHICLAYANAS SON DIVERTIDAS Y DIAS TMB. MUCHO BORRACHO JEJEJE*

*******ASIAN BAR*******
























































































******ATICA******

































*******BALI*******
































*****CAFE TIERRA*****
















GENTE COMIENDO CEVICHE CON CHELITAS


























 *******EL POTRERO*******








































*******LA TABERNA*******








































*******OZONE*******








































































































*******LA SAMBA********
















































*****SOLID GOLD*****
















































*********TEQUILA********
































 ********DEL CARAXO******


















******LA HERRADURA*******
EL GRUPO DE DANZA ESTRELLAS DE CHICLAYO EN LA HERRADURA

























********PREMIUM********
































******el ovalo******
























****EL PRIMERO****
















****POOL BAR****
























*****NOA NOA*****
































***** PIMENTEL******


----------



## Muchik

Que bien se mantiene nuestra ex señora mundo... kay:


----------



## cibert

pues si verdad


----------



## alibiza_1014

Uhmmm la chica de la primera foto, se paso.. esta recontra guapa...tendre q volver a Chiclayo,, jejejejej. Me referia a la de la inaguracion del Cable express .. uhuimmm. Lindo cuerpo de la mona esa..


----------



## Pocas Cosas

Ella es nuestra señora mundo


----------



## cibert

CATEDRAL CHICLAYO









CATEDRAL DE FERREñAFE










CATEDRAL DE LAMBAYEQUE


----------



## elmiocid

porque repiten las mismas fotos?????????????
cibert mejor arma un nuevo thread sobre las noches chiclayanas o sobre tu ciudad y ya no revivas este thread.

:nuts: :nuts: 
:crazy: :sly:


----------



## Muchik

Que edad tendra lucila? imagino que debe pasar los 45 años y esta increible aun...


----------



## El Bajopontino

Demora en cargar las fotos, pero bueno, gracias por las fotos.


----------



## alibiza_1014

No se si alguién puede ayudar a sacarle los ojos rojos a las fotos, pues no quedan bien asi. Sera para la próxima. La Catedral de Chiclayo, aúnque no es muy antigua tiene una portada clasica muy bonita.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Las tres catedrales son bonitas, conozco solo la de Chiclayo y Lambayeque, la de Ferreñafe se ve más pintoresca.


----------



## J Block

Una pregunta: Cual es la oferta de rock, jazz, trance o electronika en Chiclayo? Hablo de centros nocturnos, bares, lounges...lo que sea.

Es que odio la música tropical...el reggaeton incluído.


----------



## Pocas Cosas

La oferta por el rock, el blues, hasta el punk rock ha aumentado considerablemente. El aumento del turismo es un factor importante, claro q no tan exageradamente, pero sí, de hecho q ha aumentado y ese se demuestra en las discos, bares, etc q han abierto recientemente. Lo que si todavía no tiene una gran demanda el trance y la música electrónika (a pesar q a los extranjeros les gusta esa mùsica no ha pegado en Chix), pero seguro q un futuro cercano estaremos bailando esa música.
Lo del género de música tb depende, creo yo, por el sector social de nuestras ciudades, mientras q en las de mayor poder adquisitivo aceptan los géneros q has tomado en cuenta, los más populares de hecho se dedican a la cumbia y el reggaeton, esas fiestas mayormente polladas, son todos los domingos como en todo el Perú.

En conclusiòn. Respondiendo a tu pregunta te digo q sí ha aumentado la oferta de las discos y bares en Chiclayo y cada vez es mayor.


----------



## Pocas Cosas

*Ruinas de Zaña Colonial*

Volviendo al tema del thread, acá tengo unas fotos de las ruinas de la ciudad de Zaña Colonial (Chiclayo). La ciudad q iba a tener una grandiosidad única, pero factores naturales la apartaron de su destino.

http://img70.imageshack.us/img70/6026/kevinviaje0013gb.jpg

http://img70.imageshack.us/img70/7336/kevinviaje0021pp.jpg

http://img70.imageshack.us/img70/6478/kevinviaje0031xu.jpg

http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/3063/kevinviaje0042uf.jpg

http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/4071/kevinviaje0055hx.jpg

http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/9335/kevinviaje0068kj.jpg

http://img131.imageshack.us/img131/311/kevinviaje0072vr.jpg

http://img131.imageshack.us/img131/7866/kevinviaje0086cl.jpg

http://img212.imageshack.us/img212/2596/kevinviaje0097sp.jpg

P.D.ongo los links porq no puedo postearlas desde aquí. Alguna ayuda.


----------



## cibert

tenias que apretar el cuadradito amarillo







te salia luego una ventanita donde se escribe o copia el link


----------



## Pocas Cosas

Eso ya lo sé cumpa. El problema es q me rebota y no sales nada. una y otra vez lo he intentado pero nada. Eso no me ocurría hasta ahora. Sabes cuál es el problema?


----------



## El Bajopontino

Esa es una iglesia en ruinas, igual existen en Ica.


----------



## perupd

Pocas Cosas said:


> Eso ya lo sé cumpa. El problema es q me rebota y no sales nada. una y otra vez lo he intentado pero nada. Eso no me ocurría hasta ahora. Sabes cuál es el problema?


Este código generalmente ('rebota') tiene ese problema cuando la página aún no ha cargado completamente. Intenta ponerlo tecleando el


----------

